# Butterfly Wood



## Ayatollah (Dec 14, 2011)

Was chainsawing up some old oak stumps today, and found a pleasant surprise inside. Never saw such striking similarity before in a natural sense anyway, so you can see why I called it Butterfly wood:


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Mikemehak (Dec 14, 2011)

I would cut some rounds off that and make some nice clocks. Pick a stain that shows contrast well.


----------



## GnawDog (Dec 27, 2011)

If I were you, I would cut that piece off in a 1 1/2" slab, sand it smooth, varnish or oil it and sell it for $40. THEN I would keep slabbing every piece of that oak until I came across the likeness of Jesus or Elvis!


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 27, 2011)

GnawDog said:


> If I were you, I would cut that piece off in a 1 1/2" slab, sand it smooth, varnish or oil it and sell it for $40. THEN I would keep slabbing every piece of that oak until I came across the likeness of Jesus or Elvis!



Well, when the tree was standing, it had a crotch like elvis; And while I was carrying those woods up a hill in 104 degree heat this summer, I'm pretty sure I saw jesus once.


----------



## cjk (Dec 30, 2011)

GnawDog said:


> If I were you, I would cut that piece off in a 1 1/2" slab, sand it smooth, varnish or oil it and sell it for $40. THEN I would keep slabbing every piece of that oak until I came across the likeness of Jesus or Elvis!



GDamit I was just going to say look out for elvis or the big J. Toooooo slow.
:msp_mellow:


----------

